# Ebay question please....alternate payment address



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi I bought something the other day on ebay and got a message to say they have changed email addresses and I need to cancel the payment and resend it to their alternate address.

I thought this meant that they had changed their email address with paypal but it seems not as 2 more attempts still went to the old one and were unclaimed.

they have informed me they cannot change the address via ebay and I need to just send to the alternate address.  Is this ok? Is it safe and am I protected re ebay and paypal if I do this?

Thanks


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hmm, I don't know why they can't change their email address? 

I've never encountered anything like that but I'd be wary. I'd assume you've have to bypass Ebay payment systems and send it directly to their other paypal account? Perhaps you can contact the seller and say that you're not confortable doing that and ask to pay by cheque instead?  


C~x


----------

